# Zaith 2 in 1



## Zaith15670 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi, I just bought a 2 in 1 zaith laptop (powered by android). I synced it with my android and entered the password twice to set it. It now does not recognise my password. How do I factory reset it?

Thanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Various methods for factory resetting devices found in this thread
http://www.androidtablets.net/threads/how-do-i-factory-reset-my-tablet.62022/


----------

